# Fox Farm Ocean Forest



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Quick question guys. I found a Feed Store that carries Fox Farms products which is not common in Texas. Bought me a bag of Ocean Forest and of course Big Bloom,Tiger Bloom, Grow Big and BushDoctor Cal Mag.
MY question is who here has used the Ocean Forest Soil? I have never used it but have heard good things. I know their Ferts because i have used them but never the soil


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)

I have used it.  Good stuff.  Little to hot for you young starts.  I quit because it confused me because there is lots in there that is already in my main line of nutes so I would be double feeding in some cases.  But those who use it love it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Well the good thing is its all organic. As for ferts ill let the plants tell me when they need more then whats in the soil already.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)

Yup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

I too have read warnings not to use with young plants HOT
Pretty much feeds through veg and then you feed or teas in flower etc.....
I also have seen people say Bugs are dormant in the bags LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)

@ Roster.  Bugs being dormant in soil is really not all that uncommon.  I get thrips all the time.  Fortunately mites don't live in the soil so I have never seen this to be a problem.  My thinking is if you buy your medium from a place where it is kept outside it is much more likely to have bugs than kept in a warehouse inside.   One thing is for sure.....if you grow long enough your gonna deal with bugs at some point.   Finding them early in veg and doing your due diligence Is good practice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Cant be anymore bugs in it then the soil i get from Home Depot.


----------



## czar712 (Jan 14, 2021)

I used the ocean forest in my final pot  started with happy frog top dressed after the first 3 weeks till i transplanted to ocean forest final pot waited 2 to 3 weeks then started to feed it . This was my first grow but i did ok I think.  I delt with knats cause i left it outside to long when i transplanted and brought it inside no more knats


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Cool. Good to know. I can always mix it with some older soil i have already used to tame it down if i need too.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)

Hopper, is Sunshine #4 available in your area?  Nothing in it but perlite.   That way your plants get what you give them and nothing else.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Nope,,i was lucky to find this. I did some research and it has really good reviews and nobody said anything about bugs. Im starting my seedlings in a different soil once they germinate so they should be fine when i transplant.
Im now more concerned about my lighting because all i got right now is my 4ft 8 tube HOT5 system and its old but it will do until i can afford an Led system. Plus im growing some Autos Yooper sent me so hopefully the light will be okay. When it was new it put out 40,000 lumens but its freaking 10yrs old.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 14, 2021)

Add lime.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant be anymore bugs in it then the soil i get from Home Depot.



Dummy outdoor grower question:

I used Miracle Grow moisture control potting soil.

Is the stuff you speak of a Caddy vs my Chevy?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

Yep. I have used MG many times. It works but its just not setup for Weed. Fox Farms was mixed for weed. Pro mix is another good soil but it requires more fertilizer feedings. 
Be careful with the moisture control. I dont like it because it stays to wet for my liking.
And by the way,nothing beats a Chevy.


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hey guys!  Ocean forest is a little hot for young plants. Happy frog is great soil too but not quite as hot. Big bag of soil and small bag perlite.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

The 3 seeds i have are already starting to germinate. When they are ready they are going into cups and MG soil. Once they are are about 4 to 6" i will transplant that seedling and soil into the Ocean Forest. Im thinking from everything ive read they should be fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

BeeKeeper2 said:


> Hey guys!  Ocean forest is a little hot for young plants. Happy frog is great soil too but not quite as hot. Big bag of soil and small bag perlite.


Bee  Are you adding Pearlite into the Ocean Forest ? I always cut my super built soils 1/3 pearl to 2/3 soil mix (all other ingreds)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> The 3 seeds i have are already starting to germinate. When they are ready they are going into cups and MG soil. Once they are are about 4 to 6" i will transplant that seedling and soil into the Ocean Forest. Im thinking from everything ive read they should be fine.


Sounds like a plan Stan
If my knee keeps on the way to recovery I ordered some Ocean Forest too , My last batch of soil is in a way I can not use it with out a lot of work so buying right now is easier on my legs.
So I may be popping too.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 15, 2021)

Happy frog is not as good as it used to be. I used to use it straight out of the bag but not no more. I had to add a lot of lime and it is still missing something. I will be going to promix. I had kellogg that was better then happy frog.


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes Roster Add 12 qt bag of perlite to bag of OOF or Happy frog. I got well over 2 lbs 4 plants in happy frog. Was using the trio also. This time around I'm going with AN nutes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for all the input guys. Ive done a lot of reading and have read a lot of good reviews. Guess ill find out. Best soil i ever grew in was ProMix BX,,i think that was the name,,, but they dont have it around here so the Fox Farms OF will have to do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Be careful with the moisture control. I dont like it because it stays to wet for my liking.
> And by the way,nothing beats a Chevy.



Yeah - I see your point, herb plants like to almost dry out before a good drink, dry soil prevents root rot.

Chevy - I am a GM guy.  Am in process (truck is in shop as I post), of putting close to 2 grand into my 2002 Chevy S10 3door 4banger pickup with 65,000 miles and color matched cap. Tires,brakes,shocks,new all fluids, belt&tensioner, yada yada all the way down to new Rainex wipers..

Not a scratch/dent on it, no rust(which is surprising since I live in the land of winter road-salt.
This little truck is my #2 vehicle - fishing/hunting/errands truck but it sat around for awhile- so I am giving it a restore to haul by azz for a couple more years - on the cheap. It is a gas sipper. I will never do 0-60 under 10 seconds, but - I drive like a granny - an Early Morning Stoned Pimp Granny!!!

My #1 is a 2016 Tahoe - like the size and ride, but I only bought this because GM stopped making the Blazer.. The cabs of Blazers & S10 are identical - except for upgrades. My Blazer had bells & whistles, but my S10 is base -manual doors & windows - which suits me fine. Replaced 3 window motors in Blazer over the years - not cheap. S10 has cruise, AC, Am/Fm/CD, and no GD TV screen in the middle of the dashboard  ---and it has a Cig Lighter too!!!

I don't care for new cars and all the crap they put in them - adding to the distracted driver epidemic.
I never understood how the Govt could allow car companies to put a TV screen in the dash - for a nitwit that will already be glued to a dumb-phone. Then they have the nerve to waste taxpayer $$ with the PSA's against distracted driving... Hypocrites I hate.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

I have a 2002 Chevy Avalanche with almost 300k on it. Fucker runs great. Got a big ass 8.1 Vortec in it. I removed the Cat Converters and ran straight pipe to a Thrush Muffler. What a difference that made. It will flat haul ass now.
My Wife has a 2004 XJ8 Jag. Now that mother fker will get up and go. Shows 170 and will damn sure do it every bit of it.
Best thing is,,they are both paid for. I will never buy another vehicle. I will repair if needed. No more fking payments. My house will be paid for in April too. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Wonderful feeling isn't it?  lol Everything paid for now we have to stay healthy!


----------



## mean4green (Jan 16, 2021)

Congrats Weedhopper - Living Debt Free is a Great Feeling.

Besides current CC balance - which I pay in full each month - I have zero debt.
And I plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2021)

Havent had a credit card in years. If my bank account doesn't cover it,,,it doesnt get bought.
Learned that many moons ago after i filled for bankruptcy and paid it off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

I do the same with my CC, pay it off after using right away and they give me Cash Back
Last year I was paid over 500 cash to use it 
Got to LOVE It.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 25, 2021)

I used 50/50 happy frog and ocean forest. 

I found it a little hot for little OG sprouts, but once larger, all was fine. Next time will begin with something a little less hot.

I would also recommend one dump it out on a tarp or kiddie pool to dry. It did have dormant knats that will go away once soil is dry.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2021)

Ive been using it on all my plants including veggies. No problems with bugs. Plants love it.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 25, 2021)

FWIW I recently planted some seeds in 3 gallon fabric pots with Ocean Forest, but I scooped out the top center -- roughly the size of a softball -- and filled that hole with my local nursery's house made seed starter mix.  Today is day 7 since sprouting and no sign of nute burn (yet LOL)


.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Feb 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I have used MG many times. It works but its just not setup for Weed. Fox Farms was mixed for weed. Pro mix is another good soil but it requires more fertilizer feedings.


I have been buying Canna terra pro/plus soils for a long time on the idea that they are dedicated to weed growing,   and it works fine, but recently I did a hydro grow and had a seedling left over and instead of throwing it out, I put it in a small 2L soil pot with some offbrand multipurpose compost and a bit of perlite and pretty much ignored it in the corner of the tent while I tended to the hydro grow. 
The plant was small but sturdy and very healthy with good leaves and solid buds, and I didn't spend much on nutes or checking pH or any of the things that I normally do for a soil grow, so now I don't know if it's worth it paying for top soil brands and expensive nutes.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, I'm sure they can help, but it always seemed to me some of the best grow advice is to stay out of the way of the plant!

They can be remarkably resilient if you don't kill it trying to help!

My 50/50 mix of Happy Frog and Ocean Forest worked great once underway. Your idea of scooping out a hole and filling with seedling mix is a good one.

Bubba


----------



## archtype111 (Feb 25, 2021)

I started all my seeds in Ocean Forest yesterday morning after sprouting and 36 hours later the first - OG Kush popped up


----------



## MountainDweller (Feb 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Quick question guys. I found a Feed Store that carries Fox Farms products which is not common in Texas. Bought me a bag of Ocean Forest and of course Big Bloom,Tiger Bloom, Grow Big and BushDoctor Cal Mag.
> MY question is who here has used the Ocean Forest Soil? I have never used it but have heard good things. I know their Ferts because i have used them but never the soil




I used a bag once when the shop was out of my fave, Roots Organics 707 (used to use original blend till they shipped the 707 last year by mistake). The 707 is as good as original but less perlite...which i like because it holds water longer. The Fox Farms is pretty good. I didn't like it as much as the Roots but it grew off the plants. I live in a state where it has to be a covert op and there are literally ZERO grow shops in the state so (thank you Covid) I now order it by the pallet and have it shipped. Though a hassle, a pallet will cover me for almost a year and in the end I get the bags at nearly 1/3 what I was paying when buying 15-20 at a time from a grow shop...and I like that. As long as the bags are kept dry, they'll remain good. That route works best for me but if Fox Farms works best for you, it'll be fine. People complicate the whole thing much more than they need to. These plants are weeds and growing is what they do. Given conditions anywhere near reasonable, they are going to grow hard and fast. The better their environment, the better they produce. Make sure you have a reliable timer!!! I probably had more issues in that department than anything concerned with growing plants. Nothing I could get locally could handle the load of our system without failing on a regular basis. I ended up buying an industrial timeclock and hubs built me a timer.  It has never failed once...which lowered my stress level big time. LOL You'll figure it out. Every setup, strain & grower is different and there's no hard & fast one way to get it done. Put your money in lighting as it grows the plant. Without adequate light, you'll never be happy with your crop. Better light makes bigger better more dense buds...period. Chemicals feed the plant but using a high quality soil engineered for weed growing makes it unnecessary in the strains I run...generally mature in 7 weeks +/-. By repotting into large container a few days before flowering, the soil easily feeds plants for the budding period 98% of the time. I water with straight tap water. Thats it. It works. I promise. Most of all, have fun with it. Its not rocket science or I wouldn't be doing it. If you like getting to enjoy the fruits of your labor, you'll have an awesome experience.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

Ive been growing a long time just never used FF untill now. Its working great on all my plants including my veggies. Thanks for jumping in.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I used 50/50 happy frog and ocean forest.
> 
> I found it a little hot for little OG sprouts, but once larger, all was fine. Next time will begin with something a little less hot.
> 
> ...


Further experimentation. Using straight Ocean Forest rather than 50/50 mix with Happy Frog as before, same seed.

Solo cups with OF for new sprouts. This time, no sign of being too hot like I thought the 50/50 was....

No sign of being to hot, in fact they flourished. Hmmm.

Interesting some think OF too hot, some seeming to find Happy Frog to be the hot one.

Thinking back, (Previous 50/50 mix)I had a pH problem sneak up on me...distiller wasn't set up yet and I only use tap water to wash car with, so the cases of Aquafina out in the garage would work until I got distiller up.

Turns out my Aquafina was around 8+ PH! Wondering if maybe what I thought was hot soil wasn't really? Green green green no signs of stress of any sort.

Oh, no nats this time either.

Bubba


----------

